# Apple Wine?



## teraann (Oct 1, 2011)

I have 90 lbs of apples from my Dad's tree. I am hoping to find a few different varieties of recipes. I see one recipe posted for straight Apple Wine and a couple for Apple Cider; maybe I'm not looking in the right place?
I am looking for something fairly easy, I am still fairly new at homemade wine making. I do not have a press. I froze my rhubard to make those recipes so I plan to do the same for the apple wine. Any recipe's anyone can share? Or can you direct me to the best place to look?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2011)

With out a press and shredder, how are you going to juice your apples? 

Sorry but my personal opinion if I was in your shoes I would be making apple sauce and pie and buy fresh apple cider to make the wine.


----------



## teraann (Oct 1, 2011)

I am going to freeze the apples first and then thaw and extract the juice.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2011)

You will need to crush the apples somehow to extract the juice from them. The cheapest way if you cant or dont want to find a cheap maybe used apple press is to buy cheap garbage disposal unit and mount it on say a pce of plywood and run it with a bucket underneath and use a pce of wood to push the apples down into it. You do need to crush the apples pretty good to get juice out of them unlike a lot of other fruits.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2011)

Wade are you serious??? I often joked about doing something like that. It's a cool idea. My only concern is what about grinding up the seeds? wouldn't he have to quarter each apple or core them?


----------



## KevininPa (Oct 1, 2011)

Dan,
I thought you were having a wine party this weekend? What happened?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2011)

13 hour work days! You warned me but I like it. Still celebrating our anniversary.


----------



## teraann (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, so how about a blender and then straining out the pulp?


----------



## teraann (Oct 2, 2011)

...Or a juicer?


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who DOESN'T press apples? Been making Apple Wine for 4 years & have never pressed! Just de-core & dice into 8-12 pcs, sometimes slice in the slicer, put in a fermenting bag & GO. Squeeze the bag 2X a day, after 5ish days not much left in the bag. Lots of lees when you transfer, 3- 5 gal. primaries [ aprox4.25 gals. ea.] yields 10 gals. of wine in carboys. Drink some at 1 yr. age some on oak & wait 18 mo. or longer if I can. Everyone loves it! Roy FightingTown Creek Wines In the heart of Ga. Apple Country


----------



## tjbryner (Oct 2, 2011)

FTC Wines said:


> Am I the only one who DOESN'T press apples? Been making Apple Wine for 4 years & have never pressed! Just de-core & dice into 8-12 pcs, sometimes slice in the slicer, put in a fermenting bag & GO. Squeeze the bag 2X a day, after 5ish days not much left in the bag. Lots of lees when you transfer, 3- 5 gal. primaries [ aprox4.25 gals. ea.] yields 10 gals. of wine in carboys. Drink some at 1 yr. age some on oak & wait 18 mo. or longer if I can. Everyone loves it! Roy FightingTown Creek Wines In the heart of Ga. Apple Country



Never used a press for my apple wine. I do the same thing except I freeze them 1st


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 2, 2011)

I couldn't fit a 1/2 peck in the freezer, never mine the 3 bushels I'm going to do this week. Roy


----------



## teraann (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, I'm not going to spend money on a press then. I will try to fit as much in the freezer as possible. Hopefully at least for one batch, then I can move on to the next batch. Do either of you have a great recipe to share?


----------

